# Watch two people fight for your own entertainment



## All#the#fuR (May 26, 2016)

(Insert bad idea)


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

Mate, this is the worst fucking idea for a game.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

It's spelled douche lol fukkin

Okimsorrypleasedonthateme


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

Says someone who can't grammar right.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Wow, okay fuckin teach me then, Mr._Whom_


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> It's spelled douche lol fukkin
> 
> Okimsorrypleasedonthateme


Oops lol


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Oops lol



((Lol it's fine bro))


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Wow, okay fuckin teach me then, Mr._Whom_


You're the one who fell for it. You let me tell you the entirety of the brick joke.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Fucking marshmallow reject.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> You're the one who fell for it. You let me tell you the entirety of the brick joke.



So many regerts.

Shove your lions, elephants, and deer up your ass. Oh and the bricks too. >:C you would like that, wouldn't you. Fukkin furfag lol


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> It's spelled douche lol fukkin
> 
> Okimsorrypleasedonthateme


Omg I realized why my kindle corrected it to "duche". Duche (堵车) is the Chinese word for traffic jam. I fucking hate Amazon s bilingual key bord settings lol


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

I'm skipping Yukkie because she ain't even worth my time.


Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Fucking marshmallow reject.


You use a gif avi even though you know it doesn't fucking work on these forums you _fuck.

Edit: _Ninja'd, but you're so lame I don't even have anything to say about you.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> I'm skipping Yukkie because she ain't even worth my time.



Wow ok 

I didn't need u anyway 

Fukkin buttface. 

:'v


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 26, 2016)

Is there a way to delete this horrible idea or at lest change it into English?


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Is there a way to delete this horrible idea or at lest change it into English?


To be fair, my first post was playing along with the game. I wasn't being serious :v
Because I'm fucking meta.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Is there a way to delete this horrible idea or at lest change it into English?



Edit button next to the report button on the main post. I think.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> Because I'm fucking meta



You're a fucking _marshmallow._


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Edit button next to the report button on the main post. I think.


They mean the actual title. I think it's funny, fuck it :v
This shit'll get locked when mods come by anyways


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> They mean the actual title. I think it's funny, fuck it :v
> This shit'll get locked when mods come by anyways



Ohok. That's thread tools lol. This is fuckin great.


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

And now there's no context to the thread.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

The title best explains all of our moods.


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

Oh, now it's about us. That's nice.
(real talk, I love @Yukkie . She great)


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Yea, well u started it u fukkin furry lol

(Omg ilu too bb~<3 uwu!!)


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> (Omg ilu too bb~<3 uwu!!)


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


>



Never mind.


I fukkin

Hate

U

:v


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

rekt


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


i will shank u m8


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> I'm skipping Yukkie because she ain't even worth my time.
> 
> You use a gif avi even though you know it doesn't fucking work on these forums you _fuck.
> 
> Edit: _Ninja'd, but you're so lame I don't even have anything to say about you.



How many people call you Daddy? :V


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> How many people call you Daddy? :V


Hopefully no one :c
(I'm not entirely sure what that's supposed to mean)


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> Hopefully no one :c
> (I'm not entirely sure what that's supposed to mean)



I was trying to brag.
You sack of white mashmallow toe fungus.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> Hopefully no one :c
> (I'm not entirely sure what that's supposed to mean)



I'll call you daddy ;v 


So it'll be all the more satisfying to _fucking stab you.
_
I have no idea where I was going with this


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> I'll call you daddy ;v
> 
> 
> So it'll be all the more satisfying to _fucking stab you.
> ...









At least follow up with it you fucking scab.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> At least follow up with it you fucking scab.



:c Hey I thought we were hating on the fuckin blob. :v


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> :c Hey I thought we were hating on the fuckin blob. :v



We are,but you've gotten follow through with your hate.
Don't fucking second guess yourself,loosen up that damn beanie so you can think straight.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> We are,but you've gotten follow through with your hate.
> Don't fucking second guess yourself,loosen up that damn beanie so you can think straight.



Wow ok. I guess it's all men for themselves. >:C and fuck you, my beanie is great.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Wow ok. I guess it's all men for themselves. >:C and fuck you, my beanie is great.



About as great as deeze' nuts.
:V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2016)

What the fuck is this shit? I log on to get my fill of furry cringe and all I get is this? You furfags never disappoint. This level of cringe be like prime pork pulled from a pig's back.


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> About as great as deeze' nuts.
> :V


You need them first in order for it to be compairable

*(•_•) 
( •_•)>⌐■-■ 
 (⌐■_■)*


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> About as great as deeze' nuts.
> :V


You're nuts must be pretty damn great then bro. >:C or they're terrible and ur just insulting urself.



Mr. Fox said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I log on to get my fill of furry cringe and all I get is this? You furfags never disappoint. This level of cringe be like prime pork pulled from a pig's back.



You got the cringe you wanted~<3


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> You need them first in order for it to be compairable
> 
> *(•_•)
> ( •_•)>⌐■-■
> (⌐■_■)*




I guess we're both lacking then,eh?
:V


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> What the fuck is this shit? I log on to get my fill of furry cringe and all I get is this? You furfags never disappoint. This level of cringe be like prime pork pulled from a pig's back.


You're jealous that your posts aren't as shit.


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I guess we're both lacking then,eh?
> :V


Technically mine are on the inside, so yes, you could say I'm lacking~


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> Technically mine are on the inside, so yes, you could say I'm lacking~


WELL FINE.
FUCK.
AT LEAST I'M FLUFFY AND ADORABLE.


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> WELL FINE.
> FUCK.
> AT LEAST I'M FLUFFY AND ADORABLE.


But I have fluff and adorableness too~


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> But I have fluff and adorableness too~



NOT FULL BODY FLUFF.
I'M A DAMN WOLF DRAGON.


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> NOT FULL BODY FLUFF.
> I'M A DAMN WOLF DRAGON.


But do your horns glow red?~


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> But do your horns glow red?~



-SLAMS HANDS ON DESK-

Fuck I'm down,my partial is realistic.
I'm waiting for the next victim.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2016)

Wither said:


> You're jealous that your posts aren't as shit.


Yeah? Well, that's just like uh, your opinion, man.


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah? Well, that's just like uh, your opinion, man.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

Ｗ Ｈ Ａ Ｔ  Ｉ Ｓ  Ｈ Ａ Ｐ Ｐ Ｅ Ｎ Ｉ Ｎ Ｇ


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Ｗ Ｈ Ａ Ｔ  Ｉ Ｓ  Ｈ Ａ Ｐ Ｐ Ｅ Ｎ Ｉ Ｎ Ｇ


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 26, 2016)

Shitposting doesn't belong on the forum, and especially not in Site Discussion.

Closing thread.


----------

